# Shadow chasing must stop-he is damaging my home!



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

It seems like every behavioral problem that there is my GSD has. Here is the newest. Every evening my dog will chase shadows. He waits by one of the lamps in the living room for someone to walk by and when he does he will pounce the shadow. Annoying as this is, it was tolerable until now. Because now he has taken to biting my carpet in pursue of these shadows-he is pulling strings from it and it is looking like crap in the spot he does it to repeatedly. In addition to this if he can't catch the shadow he will get upset and randomly (not every time) but will sometimes bite my couch! I have been shopping for a new couch and need him to stop this! Also I am really getting frustrated with him damaging the carpet. Does anyone have any idea how to get him to stop this?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

OCD behavior...this thread has the Tufts link, I'd contact them and look at the suggestions on the thread.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...il-chasing-staring-carpet-digging-carpet.html


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Has a laser pointer ever been used for play, exercise or otherwise?

How much exercise is this dog getting a day?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

He is going to be 3 years old in a couple days. A couple years ago when he was a puppy we played with him a couple times with the laser light and then when we learned that we shouldn't we stopped. He did not chase shadows until a year and a half later-so I don't think it is associated.

As far as exercise, I walk him about 45 minutes a day-my husband walks him about the same so about 1 1/2 hour walk a day-and then about an hour of running-catching a frisbee.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He may need some mental stimulation as well. Track him using his meals, and maybe he could carry a pack when you do walk him. Obedience, agility nosework class would help mentally.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> He may need some mental stimulation as well. Track him using his meals, and maybe he could carry a pack when you do walk him. Obedience, agility nosework class would help mentally.


I will try and do some tracking with him then and see if it helps. Of course I will have to find out how to do tracking. Is is as simple as hiding things and having him find them through sniffing? 

He also likes to chase cars while out on walks-so I am willing to try just about anything right now to help him overcome all this chasing.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Really interesting. I'd never heard of this and last week sometime I was watching a few Dog Whisperer episodes and what do you know, GSD's chasing shadows in the backyard.

Even Cesar had a time with that one. I wonder if you could go to his website and find that episode? A shot in the dark, but might give you some insight?

Oh, eta -- here is a reference to it, but can't find the full length vid : http://www.hulu.com/watch/190189/dog-whisperer-shadow-chasing-dogs


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I will try and do some tracking with him then and see if it helps. Of course I will have to find out how to do tracking. Is is as simple as hiding things and having him find them through sniffing?
> 
> He also likes to chase cars while out on walks-so I am willing to try just about anything right now to help him overcome all this chasing.


 
It can even be as easy as throwing his regular kibble all over the lawn (if you have grass right now), or even in a room/basement/kitchen and letting him search it out.

Also, google "101 things to do with a box". Amazing, funny, easy and up beat fun that can be done in the living room.


----------



## rainy1023 (Dec 27, 2011)

If all else fails buy a cheap torch lamp. The light will reflect up no shadows. place a metal baking pan on the carpet where the dog is digging or furniture for a few days maybe the dog will lose interest. Is there a smell of some scent the dog don't like you can spray there. Distract the dog with a treat or toy. Take the lamp shade off for a bit. someone must of had the dog chase its shadow or someone's its a game. Our older dog love chasing a laser pointer no good to start. I was not happy with the kids.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

chelle said:


> Really interesting. I'd never heard of this and last week sometime I was watching a few Dog Whisperer episodes and what do you know, GSD's chasing shadows in the backyard.
> 
> Even Cesar had a time with that one. I wonder if you could go to his website and find that episode? A shot in the dark, but might give you some insight?


Thank you! A GSD huh-I will have to look that one up. I have contacted Cesar Millan to see if he can help me with my dog-about his chasing issues. Never know-perhaps you will see us sometime on that show. lol


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Thank you! A GSD huh-I will have to look that one up. I have contacted Cesar Millan to see if he can help me with my dog-about his chasing issues. Never know-perhaps you will see us sometime on that show. lol


Never know! That'd be cool. Page up to my post - I edited it and added a clip I found. No clue how to find the whole episode though.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

N Smith said:


> It can even be as easy as throwing his regular kibble all over the lawn (if you have grass right now), or even in a room/basement/kitchen and letting him search it out.
> 
> Also, google "101 things to do with a box". Amazing, funny, easy and up beat fun that can be done in the living room.


He loves boxes-I hide a snack or even one of his toys in a box and then duct tape it closed and he loves figuring out a way to get the box open. I will check that out because I am sure he'd enjoy the activities.



chelle said:


> Never know! That'd be cool. Page up to my post - I edited it and added a clip I found. No clue how to find the whole episode though.


I searched for the episode but couldn't find it. I will keep trying though because I'd like to see it.


----------



## rainy1023 (Dec 27, 2011)

Our dog we gave a toy moved him away from shadows my kids where told no more laser pointers and I would take as we passed street lights so the dog was distracted he even chased and the prisms on the ceiling from my ring or watch or if a vase was in the sunlight. It was bad but he very rarely does it now. distraction is the best thing.Good luck. It takes a long time to break for us anyway. Our dog used to run back and forth chasing the ceiling barking at prisms it all started from a laser pointer. They were months apart also. started with the pointer then shadows then prisms.

I know what you mean our puppy is chasing my vacuum. I had to stop he tried to pick up the head barking at it. I stopped told her it is ok gave her a toy she did it a couple more times I just kept stopping and distracting her. I figure a little extra time now will make easier vacuum later. It can be funny at first but bad later when you find a vacuum chewed or its hard to vaccum.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

rainy1023 said:


> Our dog we gave a toy moved him away from shadows my kids where told no more laser pointers and I would take as we passed street lights so the dog was distracted he even chased and the prisms on the ceiling from my ring or watch or if a vase was in the sunlight. It was bad but he very rarely does it now. distraction is the best thing.Good luck. It takes a long time to break for us anyway. Our dog used to run back and forth chasing the ceiling barking at prisms it all started from a laser pointer. They were months apart also. started with the pointer then shadows then prisms.


I think distraction is an excellent idea because I turned that lamp off and turned on a brighter light and played tug of war with him and he seems to have stopped worrying about where that shadow went. Now he is putting his slobbery ball on me instead-much, much better!


----------

